
Chrome gets Mac deadline, extensions foundation  - nickb
http://news.cnet.com/chrome-gets-mac-deadline-extensions-foundation/
======
jballanc
I was really excited by Chrome's announcement and very disappointed by the
delay in getting a Mac version. I think the delay comes down to two things:

1\. Mac users are already using standards compliant, fast JS browsers. That
means that Chrome's gotta bring something else to the platform, whereas on
Windows it's already so much better than IE.

2\. Google ultimately plans on dumping a lot of money in the laps of OEMs to
get Chrome installed as the default browser. That's not going to happen on the
Mac.

